# Boom sale save 45%-70% off with osta-gain



## maniac0614 (Aug 8, 2012)

THAT'S RIGHT IT'S A 
*BOOOOOOM*
SALE

THESE ARE MARKED DOWN 25%-50% OFF

AND GUESS WHAT YOU CAN USE OUR REP CODES TO SAVE AN EXTRA 20% OFF

USE CODES 
maniac
or
xandurr
TO SAVE AN EXTRA 20% OFF

SO LETS MAKE THIS BOOM SALE 45%-70% OFF




*Frag 176-191 2MG*



*Thymosin Beta 4 -2mg (TB 500)*



*IGF-1 LR3:Long R3 IGF-1 Receptor Grade 1mg*



*IGF1-DES1 3 1MG*

*OSTA-GAIN.COM*​


----------



## osta-president (Aug 8, 2012)

These sales are very rare, so now is your chance to stock up.


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jump on this sale,its only for a limited time!


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sale is still going!!!!


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice sale!


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 12, 2012)

USA made peptides!


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you guys seen our boom prices?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you take green dot or money gram?


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 13, 2012)

Clear your PM ktulu


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 13, 2012)

Done, sorry.


----------



## osta-president (Aug 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Do you take green dot or money gram?



We can arrange that for you. Email us  at  osta-gain@safe-mail.net    or pm me.


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sale ending soon!!!


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 19, 2012)

IS THIS TRUE??????? IS THE BOOM SALE COMMING TO AN END???????
JUMP on this sale before Osta-gain decides to pull this sale out!!!!


----------

